# Cod Liver Oil



## Clarkey-1990

Hi again,

Does anyone use cod liver oil.If so how much and what for.

Thanks


----------



## luisrolon

Some breeders told me that is nice to increase fertility.....But for fertility in my pigeons I use a good source of Vitamin E or an old trick...10 drops of iodine in one gallon of water for one week.


----------



## Guest

Cod liver oil is a marvelous source of Vitamins A and D however since Vitamin A can be toxic to the liver, care should be taken in dosing. Don't give too much and don't give it for too long a time.


----------



## Clarkey-1990

How much is to much???


----------



## Skyeking

luisrolon said:


> Some breeders told me that is nice to increase fertility.....But for fertility in my pigeons I use a good source of Vitamin E or an old trick...10 drops of iodine in one gallon of water for one week.



I give cod liver oil caps to my birds who need it, but only once a great while. *Cod liver oil also has Vitamin E in it. *



pigeonperson said:


> Cod liver oil is a marvelous source of Vitamins A and D however since Vitamin A can be toxic to the liver, care should be taken in dosing. Don't give too much and don't give it for too long a time.


Yes, it can be toxic so only give a couple of drops over the seed once a month. Be sure to find a good organic source that is mercury free. It not only has Vitamin A, D3, Vitamin E but also EPA and DHA. Vitamin D aids in the absorption and balance of calcium/phosphorus ratio. It is an excellent supplement when birds do not get enough sunshine, and a fertility aid, and to help hens with egg related issues-along with calcium/magnesium.


----------



## Clarkey-1990

I was told 6 teaspoons to 10 kg of corn over the breeding season.Does this sound ok???


----------



## george simon

When using COD LIVER OIL one must understand that this oil becomes rancid rather quickly.,and rancid oil is not good for the birds.When using this be sure that you don't let it sit out for a long time. Keep it in the refigator. .GEORGE


----------



## warriec

all vitamins need to be really dilute otherwise you will run a major risk of over dosing and risking liver and kidney failiure. i have heard that vit E is good for the birds but the capsule available is large and at this dosage is very risky, plus Vit E is oily so does not desolve in water. best sub for vit E is paddy (rice with the husk on)

I give something call chick tonic, its made in spain and is meant for poultry. Its something what the pigeon breeders recommend here. the problem is that the birds have to drink it within 8 hrs or its start getting rancid


----------



## naturegirl

Wow George I am glad you posted that I had no idea. I think maybe I will not use the Cod liver oil I have as I am all messed up now. One man by me said he uses it every day on his homers, 3 drops a day down the throat and said it is good for them could he be over dosing them? Now I am scared. 

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking

naturegirl said:


> One man by me said he uses it every day on his homers, 3 drops a day down the throat and said it is good for them could he be over dosing them? Now I am scared.
> 
> Cindy


I'm not George, but yep that may be too much, as one drop a month is best, especially in the sunny days when vitamin D can be gotten from the sun.


----------



## naturegirl

Well I will write that down and never make that mistake that is for sure. Thank You for advising me Treesa very much appreciated  


Cindy


----------



## Zenmont

Trees Gray said:


> I'm not George, but yep that may be too much, as one drop a month is best, especially in the sunny days when vitamin D can be gotten from the sun.


Hi Treesa,

I just posted on your garlic thread. Now after reading this, I'm a little confused. You said that when administering garlic, you lubricate the capsule with a tiny bit of Cod Liver Oil or Neem oil. If giving garlic every day, wouldn't you be exceeding the 1 drop a month rule? Would Neem oil be safer then as a lubricant or does that have any possible long term ill effects (what is Neem oil?)
Thanks


----------



## Nuke

Cod liver oil is one of many beneficial oils that can be fed to pigeons.It helps the immune system,eyes,heart,and improves feathers and skin.
Some others include aniseed oil-is good for the immune system and is full of antioxidents,wheat germ oil-is good for fertility,increases simultaneous and easy laying of eggs garlic oil-helps clean and increase blood flow,improves the digestive system,oil of citronella-a good parasite repellant for the loft.Keeps disease spreading mosquitos away.Sunflower oil,linseed oil,and evening primrose oil are also good for birds,they help improve molting and a overall healthy strong bird.
I dont think that a pigeon or gamebird can get a garlic overdose,when i worm my pigeons and other birds, instead of giving them a proccesed capsule i give them a nice fresh clove of garlic.


----------



## Zenmont

Nuke said:


> I dont think that a pigeon or gamebird can get a garlic overdose,when i worm my pigeons and other birds, instead of giving them a proccesed capsule i give them a nice fresh clove of garlic.


Nuke, I was talking about giving them too much Cod Liver Oil, not too much garlic. That's what I'm waiting for Treesa to comment on. Thanks tho.


----------



## Skyeking

Zenmont said:


> Hi Treesa,
> I just posted on your garlic thread. Now after reading this, I'm a little confused. You said that when administering garlic, you lubricate the capsule with a tiny bit of Cod Liver Oil or Neem oil. If giving garlic every day, wouldn't you be exceeding the 1 drop a month rule? Would Neem oil be safer then as a lubricant or does that have any possible long term ill effects (what is Neem oil?)
> Thanks



Hi Zenmont,

If you give a garlic capsule everyday, you would alternate and use a drop of olive oil, Neem oil, wheat germ oil, AND if you use cod liver oil, just use that once a month on the cap. 

Most people do not use garlic capsules everyday, only for rehabbing a bird, but use it once in a while for prevention, therefore they can use it with cod liver oil. I have done that for some of my birds, boy they sure didn't like the taste.

Neem oil can be used everday, but only one drop.


----------



## Zenmont

Thanks Treesa for the info. I have a PMV bird and thought I'd initially do the garlic everyday since you said it is very beneficial for the rehabbing of birds. When I saw your post in the garlic thread and you mentioned the benefits of everyday dosing (w/ cod liver oil or Neem) I literally would have used cod liver oil everyday. I'm glad I read this thread. Sometimes with us fledglings you have to lead us by the hand (or wing) and include all the specifics. Unlike more experienced handlers I had never heard of too much Cod Liver Oil causing toxicity. This could have resulted in harm instead of the beneficial effects that were intended.


----------

